# Dirk Nowitzki Has Knee Surgery - Out Six Weeks



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

> Mavericks star Dirk Nowitzki underwent arthroscopic surgery on his bothersome right knee Friday.
> 
> The Mavericks announced that Nowitzki, 34, is expected to resume on-court activities within approximately six weeks, which means it's certain that he will miss the beginning of the regular season.
> 
> The Mavs have 13 regular-season games scheduled during that six-week window.


http://espn.go.com/dallas/nba/story/_/id/8524290/dirk-nowitzki-dallas-mavericks-undergoes-arthroscopic-surgery-knee

FML. 

Better he gets it out of the way now though. Would have been even better had he gotten it out of the way earlier this offseason. Hopefully we stay afloat during that 13-15 game stretch with contributions from Elton Brand. 

Without Dirk stretching the perimeter at the PF position, Marion will be less effective. Marion and Dirk complemented each other well b/c Dirk was more an SF offensively and Marion more of a PF. Might be better off giving Vince, Dahntay, or even Crowder those minutes while Dirk is out.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I already thought there were some similarities to what happened with the Heat after the 2006 championship, now it's starting to get a bit scary. As much as I want this team successful, I just don't see it this season even with Dirk.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I fully expect Vince to take over his spot in the starting line-up. Although I shouldn't have to say it, that is not good.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

croco said:


> I already thought there were some similarities to what happened with the Heat after the 2006 championship, now it's starting to get a bit scary. As much as I want this team successful, I just don't see it this season even with Dirk.


I will say that this year's version of the team is better suited to withstand a Dirk injury IMO. At least we have guards that can get into the paint and a couple bigs that can give quality minutes.


----------

